# Omega Seamaster 300



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

well i saw one of these at a local car boot today :blink:  , the civilian version of the RN divers watch , and almost immediately fell in love. the guy is going to email me some pics which ill post here when they arrive. whats a good price for this watch? and what should i look out for when thinking of buying?


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

If you are talking about one of these, then the going price for one in good nick seems to be around Â£1k, with or without date.

They are widely faked, though, so give it a good going over before parting with anything.


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

Stanford said:


> If you are talking about one of these, then the going price for one in good nick seems to be around Â£1k, with or without date.
> 
> They are widely faked, though, so give it a good going over before parting with anything.


yep its one of those. i'll post pics when i get them. what would a 'good going over' involve. i don't know my arse from my elbow when it comes to watches.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pengelly said:


> yep its one of those. i'll post pics when i get them. what would a 'good going over' involve. i don't know my arse from my elbow when it comes to watches.


Try this non-comercial site for a start http://scubawatch.org/hallofshame.html

There is plenty of other info on the web


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

JoT said:


> pengelly said:
> 
> 
> > yep its one of those. i'll post pics when i get them. what would a 'good going over' involve. i don't know my arse from my elbow when it comes to watches.
> ...


cheers jot. very good place to start doing my homework.


----------

